# Droid X Stuck On Moto Screen



## airdry35 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am need of some assistance. My friend dropped off his droid x and said fix this, the phone is stuck on the M boot screen and will not go past it no matter what i have tried. I cannot get into the stock recovery but I can get into the boot loader. I have sbf'ed everything from FROYO to 2.3.4, RSD lite says that they all installed correctly and instructs me to reboot phone manually but the phone will not get past the M screen. I also have a droid X running CM7 and have tested the SBF files on my droid and they are good. It does not boot loop it just sits on the M screen for days if I let it. When I sbf to FROYO the M is grey and when I go to GB it is red so I know it is taking the kernels but something else is stopping it from actually booting. Any advice or help I could get would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get into stock recovery somehow and wipe data.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

did you try holding down the home button as you are booting to get into stock recovery. If the M is red when you get into stock recovery, you need to press both volume buttons to open the menu and then select wipe data and use the power button to select if. If the M is grey, you use the camera button to select and the search button to open the menu. If you cant get into stock recovery tho, idk whats wrong. An sbf should fix it.


----------



## airdry35 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have tried. I can hold the power and home till my fingers fall off and it never gets past the m logo. I have sbfed atleast 3 times but it does not get it past the moto screen


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

The phone should reboot after the sbf on it's own. Don't power it on manually and wait for the sbf to say to power up and unplug it. Mine is alway booted up on its own.

You can try the linux sbf cd, never failed for me.


----------



## w0rdie (Nov 17, 2011)

Just because I've spent over an hour trying to figure this out... what worked for me was the standard Home+Power then releasing power... then I just started pressing the Menu/Home/Back/Search keys angrily... and up popped the Recovery <!> -- both volume buttons and I was in Moto Recovery.

Wiped data and I'm booted.


----------

